
Apple's News app in iOS 9: All the news that fits, they print? - walterbell
http://www.macworld.com/article/2933773/apples-news-app-in-ios-9-all-the-news-that-fits-they-print.html
======
interpol_p
> And we also have Apple-that-runs-iBookstore, which rejects books that link
> in any fashion, even as a mention in an author’s biography, other
> bookstores.

This sounded intriguing so I had to look it up:

[http://www.dailytech.com/Apple+Rejects+iBooks+Submission+Bec...](http://www.dailytech.com/Apple+Rejects+iBooks+Submission+Because+it+Mentions+Amazon+/article25280.htm)

Apple rejected an author's book because it mentioned Amazon. That's quite a
poor policy and I wonder if it is still in effect.

